# Newegg price adjustment?



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I ordered a Radeon HD 4890 today for $229 around 3 o'clock Eastern time, and it's dropped to $199 already...do you think they will do anything about that? I was going to talk to them on Livechat tomorrow when it comes back up, but I was just wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## enaher (Jun 17, 2009)

ask nicely they'll do it


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 17, 2009)

theyll fix it if u ask


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2009)

Absolutely. When I first purchased my GTX260 last July, it was 300 before MIR, then a few days after I ordered it, the price dropped to 269.99 before MIR. I called them up and asked them if I could get refunded the difference, took 5 minutes for them to tell me the refunded ammount for the difference of costs would be deposited to my credit account in 3-5 days. So after MIR it came to about $230 which back then was a damn good deal on a GTX260. Just make sure and call them, don't do e-mail or that online e-chat bs.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Sweet! I was hoping so, especially since the short time this happened over. I was just curious because I had seen some posts on here about it but I wasn't sure of the usual outcome. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Jun 17, 2009)

I would do it without a doubt.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 17, 2009)

I asked about my 1066 dominator's the week after I bought them they were lowered $20.  They said they didn't have a Price match guarantee.

I would think that just a matter of hours though would be more than reasonable.  Hell just cancel the order and replace the same order with the new price.


----------



## Homeless (Jun 17, 2009)

I hear that newegg has removed their price matching policy.  If you ask a couple of times (different reps) or say you're going to refuse shipment they will do it


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 17, 2009)

i guess you could rma, wait a couple days. then buy it again. should work


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I can't cancel the order, it's already been charged...and RMA'ing it would just be too troublesome.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 17, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Well I can't cancel the order, it's already been charged...and RMA'ing it would just be too troublesome.



well for $30, it's up to you. I would do it lol


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2009)

Give em' a ring tomorrow during buisiness hours, they'll do it for ya. I've done similar twice, but the GTX260 last year was the most recent and there was about 3-4 days between purchase and price change iirc.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh, so should I call them instead of using Livechat? I'm thinking I should be able to make progress considering it was just a few hours....


----------



## Kursah (Jun 17, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Absolutely. When I first purchased my GTX260 last July, it was 300 before MIR, then a few days after I ordered it, the price dropped to 269.99 before MIR. I called them up and asked them if I could get refunded the difference, took 5 minutes for them to tell me the refunded ammount for the difference of costs would be deposited to my credit account in 3-5 days. So after MIR it came to about $230 which back then was a damn good deal on a GTX260. Just make sure and call them, don't do e-mail or that online e-chat bs.





pbmaster said:


> Oh, so should I call them instead of using Livechat? I'm thinking I should be able to make progress considering it was just a few hours....



Must've missed that post eh? 

Livechat is a joke, I've gotten better treatmement and service using the good old telephone. They don't want to argue or be yelled at, or have you talk to their managers, I was polite and I was treated very well and got things taken care of very easily in a 5 minute phone call. That to me is well worth it over the e-mail and live-chat bs I've dealt with before.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 17, 2009)

Just open live chat and nicely tell your worker about it. Say you're a loyal customer so on and soforth. I did that after my 4870 dropped $20 and they gave me a $15 credit. They seem to be doing a lot of price changes and free/no free shipping changes over the last month or so. Maybe it's inventory time.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah sorry lol I did miss that end part...doh! Gonna give it a try when I get up in the morning!


----------



## rockit00 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, when I went shopping on newegg for my first HD 4870 I found a card with free shipping and the lowest price. By the time I got around to putting it in my cart, the free shipping was gone! I ordered it anyway. The next day the price dropped $10. I didn't bother newegg and I had my card in hand on the third day. For $30. I think I would have had to call them! Timing is Everything!


----------



## RickJ5 (Jun 17, 2009)

They have done it for me a couple times. The last time was within the last couple weeks. I always do it over the phone. The last time they said they didn't have a price matching policy. But, that they were going to do it for me this one time only. They seem to always say it's one time only. My guess is they are told to say that. Do take the advice of the other posters that said to be nice. Your asking them for a favor. If your nice your much more likely to get them to halp you out.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 17, 2009)

Yea just give them buzz tomarrow i think they will adjust it for you!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 17, 2009)

Homeless said:


> I hear that newegg has removed their price matching policy.  If you ask a couple of times (different reps) or say you're going to refuse shipment they will do it



They don't price match against other etailers, but they will credit you if there is a recent price drop on their own price.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

That makes me feel better. Thanks a lot guys. I'll give em a call when I get up....whenever that may be lol


----------



## habs4life (Jun 17, 2009)

very nice for me, gonna buy one!!


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

This is strange, I always have some rep that doesn't seem to like their job and think I owe them something the 2 times I've called. Everything I do live chat I get EVERYTHING I want from the conversation minus the price matching to other e-tailers. Tried to do that today for the HAF 922 I ordered. $119 at Amazon with free shipping, I told two separate reps I was ready to order if they'd even offer free shipping on it to me a $10 hit to my pocket just so I can deal with Newegg. No Dice.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 17, 2009)

I did the online chat, they gave me a $15 credit for my next order.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

So how should I go about it? Like, what should I say or ask? I don't want to get off on the wrong foot ya know


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> So how should I go about it? Like, what should I say or ask? I don't want to get off on the wrong foot ya know



Just basically be nice about it, something along the lines of

Hello (name of rep,) I recently ordered a HD4890 and a few hours later the price dropped $xx I was wondering if you can refund the difference etc etc. Just be pretty basic about it, don't act like a disgruntled customer, that works but is not good for reputation sake. It's not real difficult, the rep either will or will not help you.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Well after working at a local computer shop I know how disgruntled customers can make you feel, so I REALLY don't want to do that to someone else. I just want to be as polite as I can without seeming like a pushover lol


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Well after working at a local computer shop I know how disgruntled customers can make you feel, so I REALLY don't want to do that to someone else. I just want to be as polite as I can without seeming like a pushover lol



I understand the feeling, I've worked the past 4 years dealing with customers, not always the best thing when stupid people call up complaining about something very minor that shouldn't be a problem in the first place. People play the disgruntled customer card A LOT and the fact is, it's stupid. It makes the company look bad if they don't do anything, and it makes an unhappy customer who will just complain about how "bad" they were treated the last time they ordered/called.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, almost every customer we have has been disgruntled at one point. One guy threatened to sue us for essentially not getting a replacement keyboard in on time...lol


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Yeah, almost every customer we have has been disgruntled at one point. One guy threatened to sue us for essentially not getting a replacement keyboard in on time...lol



Ya I work in the food industry, just recently got promoted (yay?,) so I feel ya. Customers who aren't satisfied are people that could potentially cause issues for the company later on, so the higher ups feel to please everyone is the right way to do things.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Well this guy was a dick from the beginning and he never came back anyway...so I guess it's ok. I mean it's only 3 of us in the store anyway, and the lead tech is one of the best in the area so one lousy customer won't do too much harm. I hope...


----------



## RickJ5 (Jun 17, 2009)

I remember years back when I worked at Sears in the automotive department. My manager told me if a customer was nice he would do everything he could to help them out. But, once they started getting nasty he wouldn't give them anything. You catch more flies with honey.

I do pretty much what Kenshai suggested. I tell them I recently bought somthing and the price dropped and can they help me out. I ordered a blu-ray burner recently and before I had even gotten it from UPS it ended up on their weekly special $20 or $25 cheaper. I got the entire difference back. The main thing is to be nice and that includes your tone of voice. Remember these people probably take crap all day from other customers. Make it a pleasent call for them and they will probably do whatever they can to help you. I also generally do something like say it's not their fault. If I tell them the price dropped and they say sorry I'll say something like you don't have to apologize I'm sure it wasn't you that dropped the price. Or if I have something break and have to do an RMA and they apologize for it breaking I'll say something like it's not your fault I'm sure you didn't manufacture it. Just remember you want something from them, they don't want anything from you except maybe to be treated with respect. Don't threaten them in any way. That includes threatening to cancel your order, saying so and so company would take care of me. Newegg has some of the best customer service around and they will help you if your nice.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 17, 2009)

If it didn't reach stage 3, cancel the order and place a new one?


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Well it's already been charged...and I need it as fast as I can get it. The guy who is buying my 9800 GTX needs that


----------



## Speedynas (Jun 17, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Must've missed that post eh?
> 
> Livechat is a joke, I've gotten better treatmement and service using the good old telephone. They don't want to argue or be yelled at, or have you talk to their managers, I was polite and I was treated very well and got things taken care of very easily in a 5 minute phone call. That to me is well worth it over the e-mail and live-chat bs I've dealt with before.



He doesn't read very well. The whole top to bottom, left to right thing just scares the kittens out of him.

Just call them pb. No worries. Glad you made the choice to go Red again.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Just got off the phone with the egg. "Yes sir, I see the price drop and we don't usually do adjustments but your customer loyalty is important to us so I'll do it just this one time." I was on the phone maybe 2 minutes. She was very polite and even sent a survey for customer service experience. Newegg FTW!


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 17, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Just got off the phone with the egg. "Yes sir, I see the price drop and we don't usually do adjustments but your customer loyalty is important to us so I'll do it just this one time." I was on the phone maybe 2 minutes. She was very polite and even sent a survey for customer service experience. Newegg FTW!



I love how they always stress the "I'll do it this one time"


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 20, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> well for $30, it's up to you. I would do it lol



If you RMA an item back to Newegg requesting a refund and there is nothing defective with it, they charge you a 15% restocking fee.

**+*


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 20, 2009)

dieselcat18 said:


> If you RMA an item back to Newegg requesting a refund and there is nothing defective with it, they charge you a 15% restocking fee.
> 
> **+*



All you have to do is say "It came DOA"


----------

